# Dewalt and other Brand Routers



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I just received an ad from Rockler. They have a sale going on at present. The Dewalt Palm Router is selling for $159.00, for the fixed and plunge base included I have submitted a price request to see what happes The same router at Amazon is $149. and includes freight. I have this same router and have found it to be an excellent small router. Just, if you are looking, may want to check further.

Thanks for your time.:laugh2:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I got mine for $149 Canadian on Amazon.ca and that was also with free delivery. I assume you mean the 611 pk. Great little router. I love using it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tagwatts said:


> I just received an ad from Rockler. They have a sale going on at present. The Dewalt Palm Router is selling for $159.00, for the fixed and plunge base included I have submitted a price request to see what happes The same router at Amazon is $149. and includes freight. I have this same router and have found it to be an excellent small router. Just, if you are looking, may want to check further.
> 
> Thanks for your time.:laugh2:


look to CPO reconditioned for perhaps an even better deal...
Reconditioned Tools


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have the Bosch Colt, with all the add ons and like it. But I think the 611 is easily its equal and in a few ways, better, in particular the clear plastic base. I bought the Colt with only the fixed base and wound up paying a lot more for the plunge base and a 2 handled wide base for better control. A small router is so much nicer to use freehand than the 1617 when that extra power isn't needed, such as hinge mortises and small roundovers cut freehand. I don't think you can go wrong with either machine.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> look to CPO reconditioned for perhaps an even better deal...
> Reconditioned Tools


I agree with Stick on buying reconditioned tools from CPO. If there is something wrong with it "new or reconditioned" they will replace it at no cost to you. I had a router that I needed replacing, they sent me another and I put the bad router in the box the new one came in and shipped it back. They have really fast shipping. If I place an order in the mourning I will have it the next day. I live 30 miles east of Nashville and they are close to Atlanta so I am not to far. I have bought a lot of tools from CPO and can't say enough good about them.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I got mine for $149 Canadian on Amazon.ca and that was also with free delivery. I assume you mean the 611 pk. Great little router. I love using it.


I'm looking to buy one. I have the Dewalt 618 and other Dewalt stuff which I really like but I'm starting to become a Bosch convert (jig saw, multi tool, angle grinder). I read a mag review and the only downside to the Dewalt 611 was that the reviewer said that the body was a little large and might not be too comfortable for a person who didn't have large hands. Your thoughts? Thank You.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

$10! One unwise purchase of a router bit will wipe out that savings.
Like the razor (used to be), it's essentially free, but not the razor blades.
The router bit is where the money is, not the router.
And that's why routers will never come out of the dark ages.
They're all compromises; they could be so much better.
(There's no margin in router$).


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

JIMMIEM said:


> I'm looking to buy one. I have the Dewalt 618 and other Dewalt stuff which I really like but I'm starting to become a Bosch convert (jig saw, multi tool, angle grinder). I read a mag review and the only downside to the Dewalt 611 was that the reviewer said that the body was a little large and might not be too comfortable for a person who didn't have large hands. Your thoughts? Thank You.


You asked that question to the wrong person. I need 3xl gloves and can rarely find any over 2x. When I can find gloves that fit I usually get a couple of pair if the price is right.
With that said, I find that review hard to believe. I also have a DW 610 which I think is about the same as a PC 690. The 611 is about halfway between it and a Colt in size and power. I think this photo I found is one of Pat's photos and probably his base to replace the stock one and Pat doesn't seem to have any problems gripping it.

The other photo is a Colt next to a 611. I wish it had the fixed base on it but if you look below the plunge you can see the motor barrel size and it isn't much larger than the Colt is. The info I found on the picture says it originally came from this forum but I don't know when.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Like Tom I originally purchased the Bosch Colt with the fixed base and quickly spent the extra dollars to buy the plunge base. I just could not get used to running the Bosch with my fingers that close to the bit. 

My 611 came as part of a package deal on a 735 planer and I always use it wth the plunge base as well. 

Both routers are great and other than the notes above I haven't experienced any problems with either.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have the bosch colt and the 611. Both are great little routers. I like them both.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Like Ellery up there, I have both routers and all of the related accessories. Use em both. The colt for light duty and freehand work, the 611 more for general purpose work. Other than a broken collet early on with the colt, both have performed beautifully. The finger too close to the opening is a concern and something that MUST be seriously taken into account at all times... I would think that for the typical recreational woodworker either or both of these are a sound investment


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*No Answer back from Rockler Woodworking*

This is a follow up from the ad information from Rockler, concerning the ad they had ran for the Dewalt Palm Router. This is a bit of a lengthy and disgusting letter I have since written to Rockler Woodworking. I do not share this information with you deter or stop anyone from doing business with this company. I just would like to let you know their lack of professionalism as a company. 

This is the exact copy of the letter and information I have emailed to to Rockler Woodworking. Read if you like or not.

Rockler Woodworking and Hardware	
Get the most out of your power tool setups! The right jigs, bits, dust attach...
6:00 AM (10 hours ago)

Frank Barker <[email protected]>
4:27 PM (25 minutes ago)

to Rockler 
03/05/16
Frank Barker 
2065 West 1000 North
Vernal, Utah, 84078

Dear sir or whomever this email should be directed, 

First, let me say, I am most disappointed in RocklerWoodworking. I have done business with your company and been a subscriber for a few years. I realize now, that means nothing to Rockler Woidworking. 
A few days ago you ran an ad for a Dewalt Router. (Palm Router). At this point, the price is of no matter. You had a price you were offering at. I checked with Amazon and the same unit was and is being advertised for less money. I replied back to you on your comparison 
Program. I was asked to submit where it was listed and to list the net site as well. I did exactly as directed, submitted the information. 
I received almost immediately a response back stating my email was received. 
Since that email, I received nothing back, not even so much as an email to say we can or cannot match this price. I would have understood and respected this. But to be totally ignored is not acceptable or understandable fri
om a company who should want to be known for respectability. 
Needless to say, I have ordered and since received the discussed item freight free and within in a two day period. Now I could say that the reason for no communication may have been the weekend right, NO, wrong, just today I, within, the past few hours have received, would you guess what, not a return message, oh no, but another ad soliciting me to do what, oh yes spend more money with your company. 
Now after all if this, I must ask you as a company, or as individuals, how would you feel after having been a customer of this company? 

Sincerely Disappointed in Rockler Woodworking 

Tagwatts


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If someone in the group has access to Rockler management, I hope you'll let them know about the issues in this and the other complaint about customer service. M

They should become aware that complaints the wind up on groups like this quickly affect their primary customer base. 

My Rockler is incredibly helpful, is manned (including a skilled woman woodworker), by knowledgeable woodworkers, and have price matched for me, and even recommended lower priced alternatives over the higher margin tools because it was a better option for me.


----------



## Nobodi (Oct 22, 2015)

Is there customer service department manned on the weekend ?


----------

